# Cougar in red



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I changed the Cougar's clothes again. (I'm like a little girl with a Barbie Doll







)

ZDP-189 (AKA Dan) was kind enough to send me some red and blue flat rubber. I dressed up the Cougar with it today and shot with it for a while. I like it a lot.

Dan, can you tell me anything about this rubber so I can buy more if I decide to stay with it? Thanks a lot, mate. You're a generous fellow both with stuff and knowledge.


















These bands aren't so dayglowy looking in real life; they are just red. Real nice -- looking and shooting.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Too bad they weren't that bright ......That contrast looks kinda neat !! LOL


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Fork Hunter. Actually the contrast looks much better in real life.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

marvellous!!!


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

I think we need to start a new post for all the "Cougar" owners called " PIMP MY COUGAR "...lol

Just being silly tonight guys !
-Scott


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It doesn't seem to have a brand.

There's only models:

XF1035 0.35mm rated 2.5 kg Blue
XF1050 0.50mm rated 3.5kg Red
XF1065 0.65mm rated 4.5kg Yellow

The band size is 4' long x 6" wide and they cost HK$68 in the store. I buy them from Kettler Sport and Fitness, 112-113 Connaught Rd Central, Hong Kong. Their phone number is +852 2851 2816.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This is the colour of the red and blue, with Thera-band Gold in the middle for reference.










It's a nice band. It shoots well. At 2 straps of 1", even the blue is controllable. I'm not 100% happy with the wear resistance, but then I don't cut bands perfectly.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, Do I detect that these slingshots are a little larger maybe?







They look great! -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine or the Dankung?

Mine shown above are all small US glove size, but in varying thicknesses.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I reraly like the Cf tipe. Wonderfull craftmanship


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi zdp what type of slingshot are these i like the red one alot?.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

These are all my model T1 board-cut template. The one on the left is about 1/8" cast-acrylic sheet (Perspex). This thin acrylic's not recommended, but it works adequately well with this design where the fingers support the forks and with the light bands shown. The Cougar's a better (more universal) platform than thin acrylic; the Candy Apple was more of an artsy project to show that you could use plastic alternatives to the traditional wood or wood laminates.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> This is the colour of the red and blue, with Thera-band Gold in the middle for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question on bands, perhaps you can help? I'm thinking of buying a Theraband roll and I've been using the Gold strength, which I think is too tough, personally, for everyday use; but I really want a thickness which can be used by my 13 year old niece, she goes rock climbing and has good forearms, but she's not overly strong ... I want something we can both use for hunting and playing ... can you suggest a colour? I was thinking of trying my pot-luck at Red.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think flatband is your man -- he's here in the forum. He can probably answer you best.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Group: Newbie
Posts: 6
Joined: Yesterday, 06:20 AM
LocationEssex UK
Posted Today, 09:56 AM

ZDP-189, on 14 May 2010 - 10:20 PM, said:

This is the colour of the red and blue, with Thera-band Gold in the middle for reference.

It's a nice band. It shoots well. At 2 straps of 1", even the blue is controllable. I'm not 100% happy with the wear resistance, but then I don't cut bands perfectly.

I have a question on bands, perhaps you can help? I'm thinking of buying a Theraband roll and I've been using the Gold strength, which I think is too tough, personally, for everyday use; but I really want a thickness which can be used by my 13 year old niece, she goes rock climbing and has good forearms, but she's not overly strong ... I want something we can both use for hunting and playing ... can you suggest a colour? I was thinking of trying my pot-luck at Red. 
0 












Tex is another as well as flatband , both have a wealth of fltband knowledge. In my humble opnion,







First watch very closely the band you are buying







I have shot several different slingshots with blue flat band and three out of four were specified Thera-band blue bands and they varied from one to the other in thickness and when drawn to 100 % elongation and checked with a archery draw weight scale , produced draw weights from 9.5 lbs.draw weight to 13.7 lbs. In fact I recieved a slingshot from ZDP ( Dan) which had double blue bands on it which I assumed were Thera band ,If Dan reads this maybe he can verify, but shooting that slingshot changed my mind to shoot double bands cuz it was soo fast. Long story short, I made up an exact dupiclate set of bands with my Blue flatband which I purchased online and described as THERABAND flatband , now remember all dimensions were the same .... when I shot the duplicate set of bands on a different catty of mine there was 3 lbs. difference in draw weight. I checked the thickness of the bands, Dan's bands were .007 " thicker. Moral of the story: Be Careful Where and What you buy !


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The red and blue I get is very different to Thera-band colour ratings. TB blue is very thin and you know what Hong Kong blue is: between TB gold and silver.

The TB gold can be cut narrow, but wear resistance may become an issue. My young daughter shoots the equivalent to a very thin band, or three full length balloons per side.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was thinking of going straight to Theraband for my roll, so the consistancy shouldn't be too bad, I was looking at Blue, so I'll definately think about it and I like the idea of the double 1" straps. They could be a lot easier on the pull I think, over folded ... but that's just theory.


----------

